

Soylent 1.3 - rayshan
http://blog.soylent.me/post/104937168407/soylent-1-3-shipping-today-we-are-pleased-to

======
hashtag
I think fixing their back order problem is more crucial than constantly
announcing new versions at this point. I ordered before 1.0 and still
waiting...

